
COBINHOOD – Cryptocurrency Exchange without trading fees - superchink
https://cobinhood.com/home
======
palakchokshi
"By teaming up with COBINHOOD, together, we will launch your project to the
skies and beyond." Doesn't really give the warm and fuzzies. Also why not have
clickable links on your "media" icons if you were really featured on
Bloomberg?

~~~
ucha
Because they were not featured on Bloomberg.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=cobinhood.com+site:bloomberg...](https://www.google.com/search?q=cobinhood.com+site:bloomberg.com&rlz=1C1GCEA_enUS767US767&ei=RZJWWrWFFNKVzwKGiIeYDA&start=0&sa=N&biw=1536&bih=828)

~~~
neoterics
Not a feature, but a mention -
[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-09-19/memory-
mo...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-09-19/memory-mortgages-
and-puzzles)

Although you can easily pay someone to drop a mention in an opinion piece.

~~~
SippinLean
Same for CNBC, Coindesk, and Coinspeaker. Just mentioned once in the context
of Jamie Foxx's tweet about Cobinhood. He is the headline in all the articles:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/20/celebrities-who-have-
endorse...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/20/celebrities-who-have-endorsed-or-
invested-in-cryptocurrency.html)

[https://www.coindesk.com/actor-jamie-foxx-promotes-
cryptocur...](https://www.coindesk.com/actor-jamie-foxx-promotes-
cryptocurrency-exchange-ico/)

[https://www.coinspeaker.com/2017/09/19/jamie-foxx-
promotes-i...](https://www.coinspeaker.com/2017/09/19/jamie-foxx-promotes-ico-
zero-fee-cyptocurrency-exchange-cobinhood/)

Reuters was just a paid, 3-bullet brief:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/brief-cobinhood-launches-
ann...](https://www.reuters.com/article/brief-cobinhood-launches-announces-
zero/brief-cobinhood-launches-announces-zero-fee-high-frequency-
cryptocurrency-exchange-platform-and-initial-coin-offering-idUSASB0BIZU)

------
tempay
This looks very suspicious to me:

    
    
      - Online coins “will” be insured: Who by? And when?
    
      - “margin trading up to 10x leverage”: Seems like a lot for a legitimate exchange
    
      - Seemingly fake references to media attention

~~~
rtehfm
It's extremely suspicious. Their exchange rate for BTC-USD is $6200 USD[1][2]?
Yeah, I'll pass.

Well hey, on a side note, at least they have an, albeit likely fake, web
trading platform that's publicly accessible before Robinhood. Lol.

[1] [https://imgur.com/a/OQJDi](https://imgur.com/a/OQJDi) [2]
[https://cobinhood.com/trade/BTC-USD](https://cobinhood.com/trade/BTC-USD)

------
dewey
I was curious about who this advisor listed on the about page is:

[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20170928005475/en/Whi...](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20170928005475/en/White-
House-CIO-Joins-COBINHOOD-Strategic-Advisor)

------
mondainx
Seems also a bit odd that BTC last traded at $6,200; that's off by several
thousand.

~~~
gsich
If it is indeed legit, then the price would rise to roughly the same as on
other sites. Since this hasn't happened yet, I think there might be some
issues with payout.

------
Bhilai
Is this some sort of a parody for Robinhood ?

------
smpetrey
Garbage. This should be flagged.

